# Donut Factory



## lbb87 (Jun 23, 2004)

Has anyone ever used the Dazey Donut Factory or a product very similar to it? I have something very similar to it but much, much older and when I tried to make donuts, they didn't come out right. I followed the instructions and even tried doing it my own way and nothing worked. The top of the donut won't cook properly (though still edible). I tried flipping the donut over but that didn't really help too much.

Am I doing something wrong or does this product just not work correctly?


Also, would someone happen to have a donut recipe I could use in this thing that doesn't require using 1/4 cup of oil or more? If I wanted greasy donuts I'd cook them in the deep fryer, LOL.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 24, 2004)

Donuts need to be deep fried.

Try making scones if you want something healthy.   

Mmmmm... Scones.  8)


----------



## lbb87 (Jun 26, 2004)

As it turns out, the recipe I was given was missing a key ingredient: baking powder. I'll try again tomorrow and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## kyles (Jun 28, 2004)

I bought one of these at a yard sale. It only cooks one side, so you are never going to get anything that resembles a commercial donut. They are passable, but not great. As the wise man says, they gotta be deep fried. The awful, fattening truth!


----------



## lbb87 (Jun 30, 2004)

When I added the missing ingredient (baking powder), the donut came out fine. It did cook on both sides but one side got cooked a little more than the other. It did taste more like cake than a donut but I don't mind. As a child I loved those Hostess brand of donuts which I think are baked, not fried. Though, nothing is as good as a fried donut, but for me baked will do just fine (for now). 

Now, onto the next mission: to make a chocolate donut.


----------

